

Ask HN: Do you have a side project you want to sell? - ericthegoodking

Previous:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7656154
======
cezarfloroiu
[http://Poemia.com](http://Poemia.com) \- publishing platform for poets.
Contact me for details/if interested.

